# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Драйвера для гарнитуры блютуз JBL T450Bt

## 96metall

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста найти такие дрова для Вин7
автоматически винда их не находит, в комплекте не шли. с сети какой то драйвер скачал, но антивирус ругается на него.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Val_Ery

> Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста найти такие дрова для Вин7


Так ведь это же блютуз... Какие драйвера для jbl t450?

Если винда их не находит, значит она не поддерживает используемый профиль.

P.S. Лучше посетите сайт производителя вашего ноутбука (или что там у вас?), в поддержке найдите загрузки драйверов и скачайте драйвер для bluetooth сетевого адаптера. Может, в вашей винде используется стандартный мелкософтовский, который, к примеру, не знает, что такое a2dp?..
Кстати, к телефону-то подключаются ухи?

----------


## 96metall

спасибо. сейчас попробую найти. у меня старенький НР. к нему не встает. а к современному смартфону все прекрасно встало.

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -

драйвера встали. половинка чуда случилась. (ноут 2009 гв probook 4510s а уши современные)
пишет - сбой попытки соединения. убедитесь (все остальное вроде в норме но постоянная ошибка соединения теперь идет)

----------


## Val_Ery

> пишет - сбой попытки соединения. убедитесь (все остальное вроде в норме но постоянная ошибка соединения теперь идет)


Это, вроде как, очень похоже на не поддерживаемый профиль...
Сейчас посмотрел на HP-шный сайт, у бука вроде квалкомм с драйвером от 2010 года. Можете попробовать ещё driverpack solution. Его качать полностью не надо, скачайте просто утилиту с главной страницы. 
Утилита без установки, она поищет обновления драйверов для вашего железа. Посмотрите, что она предложит для bluetooth...

*Важно!* 
Когда будете запускать программу, обратите внимание на установленные галочки. Там много всякой хни идет, кроме драйверов. Поэтому, если не снимите крыжики с программ и утилит, она может порадовать вас установкой кучи разного софта (оптимально - отметить для установки только нужные вам драйвера).
P.S. Многие антивирусы воспринимают её как потенциально нежелательную, поэтому будьте готовы к тому, что антивирус начнет материться (на самом деле, всё не так страшно).

----------


## 96metall

driverpack solution пытаюсь найти ... не получается

----------


## Val_Ery

> driverpack solution пытаюсь найти ... не получается


https://drp.su/ru

Качайте по большой зеленой кнопке, там приложение зовется драйверпак-онлайн

----------


## 96metall

сделал. 1 драйвер блютуз встал а 2 нет. в результате 1 новый 2015 гв а 2 старых остались 2009 гв. новые ну не хотят вставать и все. в результате - соединение теперь есть,  а звук в наушники не идет (подозреваю что в микрофон тоже)
это не судьба или можно ишо поборотса?

----------


## Val_Ery

> это не судьба или можно ишо поборотса?


Я предполагаю, что сделать там что-то не так сложно, Поэтому, вероятно, не судьба  :Sad:

----------


## 96metall

благодарю за помощь и участие!

----------

